# Trooper Eric Ellsworth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Eric Ellsworth*
Utah Highway Patrol, Utah

End of Watch: Tuesday, November 22, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 32

*Tour:* 7 years

*Badge #* 395

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 11/18/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Eric Ellsworth succumbed to injuries sustained when he was struck by a vehicle at approximately 9:45 pm on November 18th, 2016.

He had responded to reports of low hanging power lines on Route 13, near 13600 North, in Box Elder County. He was waiting for the local power company to arrive at the scene to repair the line when he observed a semi approaching. As he exited his patrol car to warn the driver of the obstruction he was struck by a vehicle traveling in the opposite direction.

He was flown to Intermountain Medical Center in grave condition. He succumbed to his injuries four days later.

Trooper Ellsworth had served with the Utah Highway Patrol for seven years. He is survived by his wife, three young sons, and parents. His father is a retired Utah Highway Patrol trooper.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Michael Rapich
Utah Highway Patrol
4501 South 2700 West
PO Box 141775
Salt Lake City, UT 84114

Phone: (801) 887-3800


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------

